#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  В Иволгинском дацане выгорело здание Буддийского университета

## Шавырин

http://www.newbur.ru/news/21695

----------

Aion (24.07.2015), Максим Петровский (24.07.2015)

----------


## Николас

А вот это плохо. :Frown:

----------

